# The "matchbox" / "vitamin green" flavour :)



## gertvanjoe (19/8/15)

I just had to share this ....

https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-6692-mary-jane-flavor.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/15)

@drew over a www.valleyvapor.co.za stocks this flavor


----------

